
Turning GraphQL diagrams to mock back end - aexol
https://app.graphqleditor.com
======
dvt
Cool toy! A lot of work probably went into this and the presentation is pretty
stellar. I'm not sure if I'd use it over VSCode, but I bookmarked it!

A tangential complaint: I _really_ wish GraphQL had annotations for derived
types. I think it's so dumb how you will often have (to use one of the site's
examples) a Book type, but then also need a CreateBookInput input type and a
UpdateBookInput input type. These latter two will often be strict subsets of
Book. It's very error prone, especially when you start changing root types,
but forget about these derived input/update types.

~~~
aexol
Hi this is how GraphQL works. We have some experimental CRUD nod but the main
problem is how to have it works both ways. Today, Working draft of GraphQL
doesnt allow to make types input types.

~~~
dan-robertson
Do I understand the argument you are making correctly?

1\. GP wants to say “the input to createBook is the Book type minus bookId”

2\. GraphQL does not allow one to specify the type “Book minus bookId”

3\. Therefore you don’t allow it.

And maybe there is a point 2.b (which I can’t tell if you are making): we
can’t have the type “book minus bookId” in our representation because we save
in some “pure GraphQL” format and so can’t infer that type when we reload from
a saved representation?

~~~
aexol
Yes you are right. We want to introduce other features like auto creation of
CRUD nodes, but we are not sure if this is what users want.

------
aexol
If somebody needs help I am here to help. This is an alpha version, but you
can create fully operational mock backend with it. This allows you to start
frontend and backend dev of an application at once, you just need to agree
about desing of the database endpoints etc.

~~~
devereaux
What did you use to create the interface?

The graphql editor seems familiar.

~~~
aexol
I created interface in react + unstated( frontend). I made design in Gravit
Designer. Backend mock backend part is made in golang

------
wmichelin
I only have one point of criticism (although this is really nice).

It's a little strange to have the responses changing so drastically between
requests. Sometimes nothing is returned, sometimes one item is returned, and
sometimes many items are returned. I would prefer if the responses were a
little more consistent, or if this behavior was configurable.

~~~
aexol
Use required types ! :) It is on purpose, but I understand it might be
misleading. Thank you for your feedback. I made UI myself and as a developer I
expect to get tons of UI/UX issues. Thank you!

------
aexol
If you are on mobile check it out later or leave email on graphqleditor.com

------
slifin
[https://vimeo.com/296122102](https://vimeo.com/296122102)

